# New Skyline (56k beware)



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Kind of a clone of the 350Z but still very pretty. 400hp V8, a big break-away from the previous generations.....any opinions?


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

GODZILLA is coming!!!!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

dats sweet as F***!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

f*cking sweet.. but remeber, the 350z came after..


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmmm...a cross between a g35 and a 350z with a 350z bend. 
Interesting.

Seth


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

I got to start saving money


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

me tooo, LOOKS NICE!! when will they be in production though?!?


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

U.S gets an automatic GT-R!??!! HorseShit!


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Will we get the real japanese version, or will it be crippled like lots of imports....still cool nonetheless though.


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

> Another factor in opting for larger displacement instead of increased atmospheric pressure was potential concern about durability issues arising because of maintenance-ignorant American buyers.


damn maintenance-ignorant americans, since we don't maintain our cars we get a big high tech V8 instead of a turbo'd six that is very common in NA form. i like large displacement AND turbocharged, why is it always one or the other?


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Maybe a V-8 powered Nissan will turn the heads of many domestic loving car fanatics. I know my girl is all into the 60's 70's muscle cars and laughs at even a turboed I4, even though it could smoke one of those muscle cars, just because it doesn't have a "real" man's engine. I myself would much rather have a turboed v6 over a big v8, but the v8 would still be nice. If nissan can make awesome smaller engines, I would love to see one of their bigger ones!


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I'll bet the VQ35DE version is gonna sell like crazy.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

you mean VQ35DETT? 

I'll bet it's those stock turbos that will find their way to the US much quicker than the V6 GT-R itself.

too bad it's still a computer generated facsimile... i'd love to see what the actual car will look like... I still think that front end requires some work, as it should be more distinctive from the 350Z... it looks longer and more masculine, yes, but from this angle, it says "Z"

too bad, though... it's now official... no more I6 Godzillas... the king is dead... long live the king! The important thing, though... is that they *will* have the GT-R AWD... which (unless you're going for world speed records) is the _real_ star on the GT-R.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

how come it says "computer generated image" on the side of the first pic? is this just another photoshop?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

not just photo*c*hop... seems like a mixture of 3D modelling and photo textures... or it could be some extremely mad photoshop skills ... pretty sweet work, too... notice, though, that the lower grille isn't straight...


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

the 2004 supra is gonna be the same way, no more JZ30 TT, instead they are switching to the lexus v8, still quick as shit, but nothing like the good ol JZ 
sidenote: the toyota altezza (lexus IS300) has the exact same engine as the supra we have all come to love (JZ30) except it isnt turbocharged. put a TT kit on a IS300, and you have yourself a supra in a luxury car disguise


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

What mag is that in? Has anyone found more pictures?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hmm... haven't found any yet... but AutoCar (UK) does the same thing every time they scoop... they digitize and rebuild computer models from photos of disguised prototypes... except for the "Magazine X" credits in the corner, i would have thought this came from AutoCar.


----------

